# GENERAL FAQ: Cosmetic Company Outlets/Stores (CCO/CCS)



## Juneplum (Aug 10, 2005)

What is a CCO?

CCO stands for Cosmetics Company Outlet. 

What products do they carry?

CCO's sell  Estee Lauder owned companies cosmetics, usually for 30% off the retail price. This includes discontinued items as well as some current ones. They do not have sales and they also impose a limit of 3 of the same product. Some of the brands include:


MAC
Stila
Estee Lauder
Clinique
Bobbi Brown
Origins 


 Where can I find a CCO near me?

You can go to www.outletbound.com  to look for the closest outlet near you.  In the "locate-a-store"  field, put the name Cosmetics Company or Estee Lauder, and you will get a listing of all the CCO's. Some CCO's are inside outlet stores such as Saks off 5th, Neiman Marcus Last Call, and Nordstrom Rack/ Last Chance. Others are free standing CCO's.


----------



## lolly88 (Jan 22, 2006)

wow great link!  i have been looking for mac creations body blenad and was told to go to one of these but had no idea there was one in orlando!


----------



## sbetsy (Jan 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lolly88* 
_wow great link!  i have been looking for mac creations body blenad and was told to go to one of these but had no idea there was one in orlando!_

 
I went to the Orlando one today and got deckchair, provence and coco - also some leisuretime. They had belle azure too!


----------



## tinagrzela (Jan 28, 2006)

Are there any CCO's in Canada, specifically Ontario ???


----------



## FemmeNoir (Jan 29, 2006)

Does anyone know if a CCO will ship out products if I call to order?

Thanks!


----------



## martygreene (Jan 29, 2006)

CCO/CCS do not do mail/phone orders. They are a walk-in store only.


----------



## littlemiss (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tinagrzela* 
_Are there any CCO's in Canada, specifically Ontario ???_

 
I am curious to know if they have these in Canada aswell.


----------



## electrostars (Mar 17, 2006)

I'm curious to know if anyone has been to the CCO in Michigan? If so, did they have MAC stuffs?


----------



## purseaddict (Sep 25, 2006)

the closest one to ontario that i have found is in buffalo at the outlet mall.  im going there on friday, so im hoping i can find some good deals


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Sep 26, 2006)

is there any CCOs in the UK?


----------



## tinkerbell (Sep 27, 2006)

OH MY..I just found out that there is a CCO by me now! Guess where I am going today! Thanks for this link...


----------



## capytan (Sep 29, 2006)

I'm guessing there's no CCO's in Aus.


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Oct 1, 2006)

Is there any CCOs also in or near Munich, Germany?


----------



## sugaxbayb (Oct 1, 2006)

They need to open up one of these in Canada.


----------



## redambition (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capytan* 

 
_I'm guessing there's no CCO's in Aus. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i guess so too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 would love one though!


----------



## clwkerric (May 26, 2007)

Thanks for posting... I have one near me! YAY!


----------



## JanineDesiree (Jun 19, 2007)

Quote:

  They do not have sales and they also impose a limit of 3 of the same product.  
 
I just want to make sure I understand... if I buy 3 blushes, same brand same color and 3 more blushes different color but still the same brand, is that okay?

I dont think I'd be much of a hoarder... but its good to know.. and how are the stores organized? Are all the brands in one section or just all over the place?


----------



## MiCHiE (Jun 19, 2007)

The displays are grouped by brand then by product. And, you can get as many products as you would like, but not 3 of the same.


----------



## ladynpink (Jun 22, 2007)

I wend to a CCO today!! i like it, didn't have that much, MAC prices were pretty good, like i got a pigment for 13.50 instead of 19.50 but, they didn't have a variety of colors...still imma go back soon, want to go back and get some of the sets!!


----------



## bubbas454 (Jun 28, 2007)

Sooooo unfair we dont have cco's in the uk


----------



## kuuipo1207 (Jun 29, 2007)

Well this just made my day!! First I find out about the crown brushes and how cheap they are, and now there's an outlet that's only about an hour from me!! YAAAAAAAAAYY!!! Thank you so much for posting this!! My husband will be happy! He as ecstactic when I told him about the brushes, lol!


----------



## red (Aug 15, 2007)

The CCO i go to is not on the list, so I'll add it.

Its in the Harborside Financial Center in Jersey City. Take the subway to the WTC and take the Path train one stop. The CCO is inside the little mall just outside the PATH station. Worth the trip for anyone living in NYC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





They will ask you for the name of the company you work for, to make sure they participate & also a company ID as proof. They never bothered me about limits.

Plenty of Bobbi Brown, some Aveda, Bumble & Bumble ... and naturally MAC, Clinique, Prescriptives


----------



## BloodMittens (Aug 17, 2007)

I just randomly found one of these stores in Chicago. I can't wait till I get money to go


----------



## ndn-ista (Aug 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *red* 

 
_The CCO i go to is not on the list, so I'll add it.

Its in the Harborside Financial Center in Jersey City. Take the subway to the WTC and take the Path train one stop. The CCO is inside the little mall just outside the PATH station. Worth the trip for anyone living in NYC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




They will ask you for the name of the company you work for, to make sure they participate & also a company ID as proof. They never bothered me about limits.

Plenty of Bobbi Brown, some Aveda, Bumble & Bumble ... and naturally MAC, Clinique, Prescriptives 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Hey sorry, quick question- I live by Jersey City--to get some makeup from this store, you need to be affiliated with a participating company??? Like something in the makeup business?  Or can anyone get stuff here? thanks.


----------



## MiCHiE (Aug 29, 2007)

These stores are open to the public.


----------



## mena22787 (Oct 8, 2007)

does anyone know what their return policy is???


----------



## MiCHiE (Oct 8, 2007)

Most of them only take new and unused merchandise back for store credit or exchange. Refunds are issued for damaged merchadise.


----------



## jilliandanica (Oct 11, 2007)

What are the average prices for items at a cco?


----------



## mena22787 (Oct 12, 2007)

i think they vary slightly from cco to cco, but the one at wrentham, ma currently charges:

e/s: $10
quad: $25
blush: $12.25
lipstick: $10
lipglass: $10


----------



## ndn-ista (Dec 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_These stores are open to the public._

 

Hey, the CO at Jersey City is not open to the public. I went there this past weekend and they asked for a photo Id of a company you work for in/around the building. =(  Any other suggestions?


----------



## Switz1880 (Dec 5, 2007)

^^ Hey ndn-ista, where in JC is there a CCO?


----------



## soco210 (Dec 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ndn-ista* 

 
_Hey, the CO at Jersey City is not open to the public. I went there this past weekend and they asked for a photo Id of a company you work for in/around the building. =( Any other suggestions?_

 
That is really unusual.  My CCO never asks to see anything, I go to the one in Grove City, PA.  Maybe it was a new and uninformed employee?  Call them and see if it was a mistake.

ALSO *** does anyone know if the CCO has a corporate number?  My friend (who lives in Cali) had a horrible experience there with the manager (she was buying quite a bit of xmas gifts but there weren't even any duplicates let alone 3 of the same) and wanted to let someone know.  

Do CCO's have different rules or do they all abide by what EL corp says?  I'd be interested to know.  Mine doesn't even impose the "only 3" rule.


----------



## ndn-ista (Dec 11, 2007)

delete


----------



## endlessnot (Dec 30, 2007)

I didn't see this mentioned, so if it is, just ignore.

My CCO (one of them in Atlanta) only allows you to purchase 3 eyeshadows that have the same number on them (like A36).  They only do it with the eyeshadows, I think.  Does anyone else's CCO do this?


----------



## purrtykitty (Dec 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *endlessnot* 

 
_I didn't see this mentioned, so if it is, just ignore.

My CCO (one of them in Atlanta) only allows you to purchase 3 eyeshadows that have the same number on them (like A36). They only do it with the eyeshadows, I think. Does anyone else's CCO do this?_

 
Are you sure it's the number and not the color they are limiting?  I'm guessing CCOs are starting to limit how many of the same item one person can buy to prevent resale on e-Bay.  That's where most MAC e-Bay sellers buy their stock, and then make huge bucks on telling people it's "Rare", "HTF", or "D/C" when it's really available for a discount at the CCOs.  Probably EL's way of making sure they are reaping the profits.


----------



## endlessnot (Jan 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Are you sure it's the number and not the color they are limiting?  I'm guessing CCOs are starting to limit how many of the same item one person can buy to prevent resale on e-Bay.  That's where most MAC e-Bay sellers buy their stock, and then make huge bucks on telling people it's "Rare", "HTF", or "D/C" when it's really available for a discount at the CCOs.  Probably EL's way of making sure they are reaping the profits._

 
No.  I'm positive.  You can only buy 3 of a particular lot.  However, I have noticed I've been able to buy more than 3 of a lot for anything other than eye shadow.

I've tried selling on ebay before, but, suprisingly, you really can't make much money on the CCO items b/c there is such a flood of the products on ebay.


----------



## mustardgirl (Jan 28, 2008)

I went to the CCO in Off Saks 5th (at Block at Orange for those of you in the SoCal area) and the limit that I was told was 3 items per product.  So like if I purchased 3 MAC eyeshadows - doesn't matter what 3 - but I can't buy more MAC eyeshadows during that trip (have to come back the next day if I want more).  I can purchase other MAC products or other brands in addition to that though - but same rules apply (3 items of the product).  I guess maybe it's just dependant on which CCO you go to?  I'm sure it's to prevent people from mass buying a bunch of stuff and reselling it.


----------



## SuSana (Jan 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mustardgirl* 

 
_I went to the CCO in Off Saks 5th (at Block at Orange for those of you in the SoCal area) and the limit that I was told was 3 items per product.  So like if I purchased 3 MAC eyeshadows - doesn't matter what 3 - but I can't buy more MAC eyeshadows during that trip (have to come back the next day if I want more).  I can purchase other MAC products or other brands in addition to that though - but same rules apply (3 items of the product).  I guess maybe it's just dependant on which CCO you go to?  I'm sure it's to prevent people from mass buying a bunch of stuff and reselling it._

 
The girls at that one are...ehhh, moody I guess you could say.  If you live by Ontario Mills I would suggest going there, the girls are much nicer.  I once called Ontario to have a few things set aside, and the lady even called me back because she had some customers to tell me what they did and didn't have.  But when I called The Block the girl was rude and said we can't tell you what we have and we can't set things aside.  I was like ooook...so yeah, Ontario over Orange definitely.  Also at Ontario there is no 3 e/s rule, it's 3 of the same product, so 3 mothbrown e/s, 3 peachykeen blush, 3 prrr lipglass, etc., not 3 blushes, 3 msf's, 3 lipsticks.


----------



## NatalieMT (Jan 30, 2008)

Actually there are CCOs in the UK, but they're called Estee Lauder Companies Stores. Recently in the one close to me I got Provence Pigment, Jewelmarine Glitter, Claire De Lune e/s, Beauty Sleep e/s and Porcelain Pink MSF. I saved a lot of money!

In the store recently I've also seen Da Bling e/s, Melton Mauve e/s, Floral Fantasy e/s, Scene 1, e/s, Pink Venus e/s, Rite of Spring e/s, Seedling e/s, Firespot e/s, Cranberry e/s and Moonflower e/s. They also had Hullabaloo highlight powder, loads of lipglasses, cheek colour bottles, e/s quads Amazon Eyes and Boy Beauty and some lip sets.


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Feb 1, 2008)

Are any of these types of stores in the Toronto area?


----------



## seabird (Feb 3, 2008)

There's a Cosmetics Company store in the UK in Portsmouth (Gunwharf Quay). I'm looking at taking a visit soon!


----------



## COBI (Feb 3, 2008)

I know when I was at the CCO in Wrentham, MA, I was not allowed to buy more than 3 of any product type.  So, I had to put one e/s back; I originally had 4 different e/s.

So, my guess is that there is confusion within the stores versus some being rude versus others.  

Also, it is not uncommon for stores to not set aside items in limited availibility situations.


----------



## Jesi (Feb 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ndn-ista* 

 
_Hey, the CO at Jersey City is not open to the public. I went there this past weekend and they asked for a photo Id of a company you work for in/around the building. =( Any other suggestions?_

 

Where in Jersey City is the CCO?

Oops! nevermind. Went back a page for the answer. It's too bad that you have to work there.


----------



## xxluverxx (Feb 11, 2008)

Are there any CCO's in the NYC area?


----------



## nikki*lashay (Feb 13, 2008)

Yay! Guess I'll be making the 45 minute drive down to Ellenton soon


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Feb 15, 2008)

I went to a CCO in VA and it was weird. they had some concealers and foundations out but they looked used and beat up. This was my only time going to a CCO so I don't know whats normal....my sister said that they keep the ones you buy behind the counter and you have to ask for them. But the used ones had price tags on them.

Can anyone explain??


----------



## Dani (Feb 15, 2008)

Those are just testers with prices on them so you know the price before you ask for it, the good stuff is locked up behind the counter, (lol I got confused by that my first time at a CCO too).  Oh, and I see you're from Jersey, have you tried the Liberty (something or other...) outlets?


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Feb 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dani* 

 
_Those are just testers with prices on them so you know the price before you ask for it, the good stuff is locked up behind the counter, (lol I got confused by that my first time at a CCO too). Oh, and I see you're from Jersey, have you tried the Liberty (something or other...) outlets?_

 
Oh great, thanks. No I haven't been to any other CCO's, I am in South jersey and I didn't think there was any nearby. I am going to the one in philadelphia this weekend though.


----------



## clotheswhore (Feb 24, 2008)

Holy cow!  All this time I've been living 7 miles from an outlet store, which happens to have a CCO, and I only find out now that they carry discounted MAC cosmetics?  Normally I bypass the store.  In fact, I was just at the outlet mall a couple of days ago to get some NYX cosmetics at Fragrance Outlet, LOL.  Well, guess where I'll be tomorrow?


----------



## sunshine817 (Mar 27, 2008)

do they have a website


----------



## Jello89 (Apr 2, 2008)

Awww man. They never have the cool stuff In Canada like in the states. If there is, its always in Toronto...Never in Montreal
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## quizshow (Apr 2, 2008)

A new outlet mall just openend near Houston with both a CCO and a fragrance outlet with plenty of NYX!  After the grand opening weekend, the NYX shadow trios were almost cleaned out.  I picked up two of the antiquitease eye shadow palletes and some of my favorite lustreglasses.  $10 instead of $14.


----------



## meland2lilones (Apr 4, 2008)

thanks sooo much...cant wait to go there now...so excited!!


----------



## ash10spro (Apr 6, 2008)

they had a TON of MSFs the last time i went to my local CCO! they just keep getting better stuff. for a time, they didnt have anything that great.


----------



## smellyocheese (Apr 15, 2008)

OMG... why don't they have CCOs here??? we only have like warehouse sales once a year


----------



## macchristyy (Apr 16, 2008)

i wish they had like an online cco store =( the closest one is like 2 hours away from where i live


----------



## girloflowers (Apr 26, 2008)

bah i hate living in australia we don't have ANY cool stuff like this.


----------



## thebreat (Apr 28, 2008)

Ok. So I am posting to this to clear up some questions on here that either did not get answered or were answered incorrectly. I work at a CCO, so let me clear some things up.


We do not have a website. 
We do not ship. 
AC6, B45, etc. are not the codes we go by to determine how many you can buy. Those codes are the manufacturing date codes. 
There is a six digit sku that we go by. If you look at the first four numbers in the sku, we can only sell you three of that sku. So basically it means you can get three colors of a certain type of eyeshadow. The last two digits normally define what color the product is while the first four define what kind of product it is. 
There is a $300 limit. Including tax you cannot buy more than $300 worth of products. You cannot even go a penny over. If you are getting this anywhere else, they are doing something they are not supposed to. 
Our return policy is that if you have your receipt, whether you have used the product or not, you can return it for an exchange or store credit. We do not ever give refunds. Ever. I saw someone said we would if it was damaged. If you get out the door with it, we will not refund your money. If you find a store that does, they are doing something they are not supposed to. We can void transactions that have been made that day, but after that you are out of luck. 
We do not sell old or expired products. Quite to the contrary, I have bought expired things from a MAC store, but we pull everything at a CCO a year before it expires. 
Our rules are sent to us by EL corporate. We do not make our own rules. If you see an outlet not abiding by any of these rules, then they are not doing the right thing, and they will more than likely get in trouble for it at one point or another. 
I know this wasn't said here, but it has bugged me ever since I saw it. I saw a post once that said workers at the CCO stores are not that helpful. We do not have any training at all. Anything we know we have had to teach ourselves. They do not send us ANY information at all. It sucks, but we do the best we can with what we are given. We can't match makeup or tell you what colors work best on you. We can try to help you the best we can, but there is only so much we can do. They give us no information. 
Our ordering system is really strange. We sometimes have a really hard time getting things in. Just because something has been discontinued doesn't mean we will automatically get it. All the CCO stores compete for the same stock. There are only a select amount of things that are available to order. We can put in an order for something, but we can never tell if we will get tons of it, just one, or none at all. They basically send us what is available. There are two different kinds of CCO stores. There are some called "A" list stores. These lucky stores get certain products that others can't, but this is mainly Clinique products, so it really isn't anything I think that many of you would care about. It never applies to MAC. 
I think I've answered as many questions as I can think of that I get asked all the time. I hope this helps those of you who still had questions.


----------



## andicandi3x12 (May 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thebreat* 

 
_
[*]Our return policy is that if you have your receipt, whether you have used the product or not, you can return it for an exchange or store credit. We do not ever give refunds. Ever. I saw someone said we would if it was damaged. If you get out the door with it, we will not refund your money. If you find a store that does, they are doing something they are not supposed to. We can void transactions that have been made that day, but after that you are out of luck._

 
Tried to return Blast o blue and exchange it for rocker today and they refused saying if its used we cant resell it so we cant take it back...I just wanted an exchange and I told her that usually it doesnt matter and your policy right in front of me doesnt specify and she refused still.


----------



## minakokanmuri (May 14, 2008)

how long does it take for mac collections to be in cco? how long would they be available there for?


----------



## MACForME (May 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *minakokanmuri* 

 
_how long does it take for mac collections to be in cco? how long would they be available there for?_

 
My CCO is in PA, and they seem to get new items very very slowly. I've been there a few times in the past year and always see the same stuff. Nothing really exciting.. They had So Ceylon MSF for months and months..Also had stuff from LURE as recent as this past winter.


----------



## val-x (Jun 8, 2008)

Would any of you know if there's one in Ottawa, Ontario, Canada?


----------



## lsperry (Jun 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *val-x* 

 
_Would any of you know if there's one in Ottawa, Ontario, Canada?_

 
Check out the "Recent CCO Sightings" forum: Recent CCO sightings - Specktra.Net

Maybe there are some threads about outlets in Canada.


----------



## TordShic (Jul 14, 2008)

If I get store credit for something I return, am I allowed to use the credit at any CCO, or just at the CCO I bought/returned the items?

Also, can you return items that you bought at one CCO to another? (i.e, I bought a few items in GA; can I return them at an NC CCO?)


----------



## liar_lips (Jul 21, 2008)

Does anyone knows if there is a CCO at Dolphin Mall


----------



## MACForME (Jul 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *liar_lips* 

 
_Does anyone knows if there is a CCO at Dolphin Mall_

 

I will be going to WOODBURY NY this weekend! Can't wait to see what they have!!

I don't know if this will help, but here is a site that lists locations of the Cosmetic Company Stores (that carry MAC etc)
Hope it helps!  

Cosmetics Company Store Locations


----------



## Korms (Aug 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bubbas454* 

 
_Sooooo unfair we dont have cco's in the uk_

 
There is one at Bicester shopping village in Oxfordshire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Bicester Village - Welcome


----------



## mae13 (Aug 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACForME* 

 
_I will be going to WOODBURY NY this weekend! Can't wait to see what they have!!_

 
I might be stopping by that one next month. How did you find it?


----------



## MACForME (Aug 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mae13* 

 
_I might be stopping by that one next month. How did you find it?_

 

Woodbury? I found it by searching for The Cosmetic Company Stores on google,and it led me to the outlet website.. here is a link that lists the Cosmetic Company Stores:


Cosmetics Company Store Locations


----------



## mae13 (Aug 12, 2008)

No, I meant did you find that it was a good CCO - you know, with a good selection and such.


----------



## MACForME (Aug 13, 2008)

Oh! HA HA HA! Sorry! Woodbury is ok, its small, but they seem to have more recent stock than the CCO in Tannersville PA. BUT... If you have the willpower, take a ride out to Reading PA for THAT CCO.. its absolutly huge and they have a TON of MAC.. More than both Tannersville AND Woodbury put together. I just wish NJ would get a CCO..


----------



## Ciani (Aug 16, 2008)

Does anyone know if there happens to be one closer to the Kalamazoo,MI area? Maybe near Holland or Grand Rapids? 

I don't even have a freestanding MAC or MAC Pro store here (without driving near Detroit on the other side of the state) was hoping they might have one closer to me than the one I went to in Michigan City, IN because they didn't seem to have much selection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (or maybe I went at a not so stocked time)


----------



## singrsling (Aug 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TordShic* 

 
_If I get store credit for something I return, am I allowed to use the credit at any CCO, or just at the CCO I bought/returned the items?

Also, can you return items that you bought at one CCO to another? (i.e, I bought a few items in GA; can I return them at an NC CCO?)_

 
I've returned/exchanged at different stores than from where I bought, so I'm prettry sure you can. Just make sure you have your receipt.


----------



## singrsling (Aug 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *liar_lips* 

 
_Does anyone knows if there is a CCO at Dolphin Mall_

 
When I was there a couple of years ago, no, they didn't. But you should check the Outlets listing. What they did have a Lancome outlet, and they were having a great sale - makeup products (mainly lip stuff) for $5 apiece.


----------



## 0037sammie (Sep 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chic 2k6* 

 
_is there any CCOs in the UK?_

 
I doubt it....I wish there was though. 
so sad =(


----------



## darkbeauty27 (Sep 7, 2008)

If you work for MAC or an Estee Lauder company do you get a discount at the CCO?


----------



## crystrill (Sep 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkbeauty27* 

 
_If you work for MAC or an Estee Lauder company do you get a discount at the CCO?_

 
I'm not sure. I work at a CCO and I know we get a discount at all EL counters and stores, but don't know if it's vice-versa as well.


----------



## MACForME (Sep 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ndn-ista* 

 
_Hey sorry, quick question- I live by Jersey City--to get some makeup from this store, you need to be affiliated with a participating company??? Like something in the makeup business?  Or can anyone get stuff here? thanks._

 
The Estee Lauder Company Store in Jersey City is not the same..Its not an outlet center but a true Estee Company Store... You have to be an employee or affiliate to shop there. I know the difference as I go to the Estee Warehouse sale every year, and then and ONLY then, do I have access to the Estee Company Store..

The CCO's we talk about are are "outlets"... But the name of the stores found on sites like Outlet Bound.com etc is "Cosmetic Company Store". Its found in the outlet malls, like Tannersville, PA or Woodbury Commons in NY.


----------



## MACForME (Sep 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkbeauty27* 

 
_If you work for MAC or an Estee Lauder company do you get a discount at the CCO?_

 
Before everyone gets in an uproar... there needs to be clarification..

the discussion is talking about 2 totally different places..

Estee Lauder's COmpany Store is specifically for Estee employees and affiliates.. Its not open to the public unless you are invited..

The Cosmetic Company Store is a "name" of a store thats found in outlet centers. Like a NIKE outlet etc.. This IS open to the public and the prices are already discounted, you cannot use a MAC PRO card etc. It doesn't work there.. You'll find items from past collections, not really current. Some CCO's like in Tannersville PA have items from Hook/Lure and last years Holiday sets..

I hope this helps..


----------



## nursee81 (Sep 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACForME* 

 
_Estee Lauder's COmpany Store is specifically for Estee employees and affiliates.. Its not open to the public unless you are invited..
_

 
how do yo get invited to the EL Store? is there one in s fla?


----------



## MACForME (Sep 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nursee81* 

 
_how do yo get invited to the EL Store? is there one in s fla?_

 
Employees, like my moms friend, which is how i got there to begin with. Are allowed to bring friends and family during specific times. They have an "allotment" per month.. So you can't go bananas while you're there.


----------



## crystrill (Sep 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACForME* 

 
_Employees, like my moms friend, which is how i got there to begin with. Are allowed to bring friends and family during specific times. They have an "allotment" per month.. So you can't go bananas while you're there._

 
Yup. Even at the CCO, we're only allowed to purchase a certain amount with our discount every 3 months.


----------



## MACForME (Sep 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *crystrill* 

 
_Yup. Even at the CCO, we're only allowed to purchase a certain amount with our discount every 3 months._

 
I'm not 100% sure, but my moms friend told me she only has like 300$ a month allotment.. That INCLUDES anything I bought. So I really didn't go crazy.. and as MUCH as I was totallly grateful for her invite, I didn't find that much...


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 25, 2008)

Not sure if this has been Mentioned 

The CCO in Allen, TX you can only purchase 3 like items per store visit. 3 lippies, 3 piggies...You can mix and match the colors but you can only buy 3 ea. (Not sure if this is the case at all of the CCO's) I always drag my husband along so he can buy more if I need more. However we cannot use the same credit card..He has to use a different card than I used or pay with cash.  And yes, it is Exchange only for returns no money back.


----------



## crystrill (Sep 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Not sure if this has been Mentioned 

The CCO in Allen, TX you can only purchase 3 like items per store visit. 3 lippies, 3 piggies...You can mix and match the colors but you can only buy 3 ea. (Not sure if this is the case at all of the CCO's) I always drag my husband along so he can buy more if I need more. However we cannot use the same credit card..He has to use a different card than I used or pay with cash.  And yes, it is Exchange only for returns no money back._

 
At the CCO I work at, it is... $300 maximum per purchase, 3 items per color. So you can buy 3 Electro lipsticks and 3 O lipsticks with no problem. 

And you're correct, exchanges only.

You're also not allowed to resell anything you buy.


----------



## MACForME (Sep 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *crystrill* 

 
_At the CCO I work at, it is... $300 maximum per purchase, 3 items per color. So you can buy 3 Electro lipsticks and 3 O lipsticks with no problem. 

And you're correct, exchanges only.

You're also not allowed to resell anything you buy._

 
Yup- Both Woodbury Commons in NY and The Crossings in PA have limits.. and they are NO JOKE.. However.. I tried, at The Crossings to get 5 eyeshadows.. They would NOT let me.. they said the rule is THREE of an item, color does not matter.. 3 eyeshadow, 3 lipstick, no matter what the color.. Its so weird how the rules are different in each CCO.

My moms friend however, her LIMIT is 300$ per month to purchase items at the EL company store..


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *crystrill* 

 
_At the CCO I work at, it is... $300 maximum per purchase, 3 items per color. So you can buy 3 Electro lipsticks and 3 O lipsticks with no problem. 

And you're correct, exchanges only.

You're also not allowed to resell anything you buy._

 

This may be a dumb question...But how would they or anyone know if you resold something? Or is that a rule you are stating for employees...Because Frankly, after I purchase it, it is mine to do whatever I please. But even still how would they know if you sold it to your neighbor, friend etc?


----------



## weB3now (Sep 26, 2008)

Has anyone ever been to the CCO in Birch Run Outlet in Michigan?  I'm wondering if it's worth driving two hours and spending the cash on gas to get there.

Anyone?


----------



## MACForME (Sep 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_This may be a dumb question...But how would they or anyone know if you resold something? Or is that a rule you are stating for employees...Because Frankly, after I purchase it, it is mine to do whatever I please. But even still how would they know if you sold it to your neighbor, friend etc?_

 
All I know is that resale of discounted items is prohibited. Probably for the price gouging that some people do. I know, for a fact, that So Ceylon was available in the CCO's.. People were buying them for the discounted price, then selling them for ridiculous prices later on. How they know? I don't know.. 

I can tell you this much, I have heard of people getting caught doing it.. Someone makes the mistake of posting their "haul" and then turns around and sells those items a little while later for a higher price. In some states, like Florida, price gouging is illegal.  People who have a MAC Pro card, cannot re-sell their items either.. or swap. They do not allow buying something at a discount and selling it for a higher price..
And yes, they too, do get caught.


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACForME* 

 
_All I know is that resale of discounted items is prohibited. Probably for the price gouging that some people do. I know, for a fact, that So Ceylon was available in the CCO's.. People were buying them for the discounted price, then selling them for ridiculous prices later on. How they know? I don't know.. 

I can tell you this much, I have heard of people getting caught doing it.. Someone makes the mistake of posting their "haul" and then turns around and sells those items a little while later for a higher price. In some states, like Florida, price gouging is illegal. People who have a MAC Pro card, cannot re-sell their items either.. or swap. They do not allow buying something at a discount and selling it for a higher price..
And yes, they too, do get caught._

 
I have to respectively diagree with this.. Illegal Price gouging is related to Government regulated necessity items...Gas, Food, Water.. Not cosmetics

You do not have to have a Mac Pro card to shop at the CCO..so I am speaking of the people who are merely consumers...Not employees, Pro-Card Holders, etc...

I can tell you as a manufacturing company for Health and Beauty products of this type...The companies buys the items from us for 90% less than they sell it to the consumers for in the first place. This is a resale world...There is no laws against buying from a CCO or any other goods store and reselling it for a profit. Yes, I think it is ridiculous to buy items and resell them for outrageous amount, but what is more ridiculous is the people who buy it for those amounts. Unethical maybe, Illegal, NO. I even called a random CCO before I typed this and asked the mgr was it illegal..Her response was, Illegal, No..But we do try to deter customers from doing it by limiting their purchase amounts. But once you buy it, it's your to sell, give away or do whatever you want with it. Which I agree...There is no one that is going to tell me that just because I bought my car for $5k that I can't turn around and sell it to someone that wants to buy it for $10K. Ebay and a lot of other venues would have been shut down Years ago if this was illegal.

Maybe you are speaking of an Employee of the CCO or MAC policy...They can fire you, take away your card..But Illegal? 
But there are no policies for consumer purchases.


----------



## MACForME (Sep 26, 2008)

In the United States, laws against price gouging have been held constitutional as a valid exercise of the police power to preserve order and may be combined with anti-hoarding measures. Statutes generally give wide discretion not to prosecute: in 2004, Florida determined that one-third of complaints were unfounded, and a large fraction of the remainder were handled by consent decrees, rather than prosecution.


Granted, i think I misspoke with the "illegal' terminology. Sorry about that...Thats what I get for asking our corporate lawyer..

However, when people purchase items from a CCO, they are agreeing to the terms of the purchase.People are limited on how much they can buy because of the no resale, this is what I was personally told by an Estee Lauder employee.. And she is not some secretary either. If I buy something with my pro card (which i do have, just so we're clear) I cannot sell it. period. I agreed to this contract when I applied and accepted the card... And, if you take a moment, and use the search option, you will find a whole thread from someone who did lose their card due to resale. So yes, people get caught.. And a 40% DISCOUNT when your make your living doing makeup is a big help.. losing it hurts right in the wallet..

I think personally, its kind of crappy to buy something at a discount and then sell it (used or not) at a ridiculously high price. That is price gouging no matter what the item is.. Not everyone has a CCO nearby and some are wiling to pay the high prices.. but that doesn't make it right. 

however, hasn't this all gotten off topic now?


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 26, 2008)

Thank you for clearing this up MACFORME ...and to answer your question, Yes, it was off topic several pages ago...I guess the word "Illegal" prompted more response from me... I just don't think prison and I would be a good fit.
But again Thanks, I thought you were referring to ALL CCO consumers not just Pro-Card holders who actually signed a contract regarding their purchases there.


----------



## crystrill (Sep 28, 2008)

There are two signs in our store that state to CUSTOMERS that they cannot resell. This goes for employees as well. And people DO get caught. Some people are OBVIOUS. There's one guy who isn't allowed to shop at our store anymore and he will stand OUTSIDE THE DOOR giving a random person money to buy it. Like really now? We see you.


----------



## macmakeupaddict (Nov 14, 2008)

Hi, There's a CCO that just opened up by me (Jersey Shore) and was looking to apply for a part time position. Was just wondering if you could share your experience as an employee there and what you do. Would really appreciate it. Thanks so much.


----------



## Panamenanegra (Dec 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NatalieMT* 

 
_Actually there are CCOs in the UK, but they're called Estee Lauder Companies Stores. Recently in the one close to me I got Provence Pigment, Jewelmarine Glitter, Claire De Lune e/s, Beauty Sleep e/s and Porcelain Pink MSF. I saved a lot of money!

In the store recently I've also seen Da Bling e/s, Melton Mauve e/s, Floral Fantasy e/s, Scene 1, e/s, Pink Venus e/s, Rite of Spring e/s, Seedling e/s, Firespot e/s, Cranberry e/s and Moonflower e/s. They also had Hullabaloo highlight powder, loads of lipglasses, cheek colour bottles, e/s quads Amazon Eyes and Boy Beauty and some lip sets._

 
I just realized when I read this we have one near our job that all employees have a pass to because we're an advertising agency. I didnt realize that they sold MAC items. Im going to go check it out.


----------



## gdsepu (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi,
Does anyone know how often CCO's get new shipments in?

Thanks!!


----------



## _Ondine_ (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NatalieMT* 

 
_Actually there are CCOs in the UK, but they're called Estee Lauder Companies Stores. Recently in the one close to me I got Provence Pigment, Jewelmarine Glitter, Claire De Lune e/s, Beauty Sleep e/s and Porcelain Pink MSF. I saved a lot of money!

In the store recently I've also seen Da Bling e/s, Melton Mauve e/s, Floral Fantasy e/s, Scene 1, e/s, Pink Venus e/s, Rite of Spring e/s, Seedling e/s, Firespot e/s, Cranberry e/s and Moonflower e/s. They also had Hullabaloo highlight powder, loads of lipglasses, cheek colour bottles, e/s quads Amazon Eyes and Boy Beauty and some lip sets._

 
Are there any stores in London? Or does anyone know where the stores are other than Portsmouth and Bicester Village? I can't find anything online for Estee Lauder Companies Stores or CCO that gives a list of UK locations.


----------



## henrieta (Jul 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Korms* 

 
_There is one at Bicester shopping village in Oxfordshire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bicester Village - Welcome_

 
what is the name of the shop? thanks!


----------



## frostiana (Jul 13, 2009)

The CCO where I live, (NC,smithfield outlets) has no such limit. Last time I went I bought 5 eyeshadows and 4 lipsticks with no problem.


----------



## iShadow (Jul 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frostiana* 

 
_The CCO where I live, (NC,smithfield outlets) has no such limit. Last time I went I bought 5 eyeshadows and 4 lipsticks with no problem._

 
Strictly enforced policies seem to vary from location to location.


----------



## blowyourmind (Jul 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gdsepu* 

 
_Hi,
Does anyone know how often CCO's get new shipments in?

Thanks!!_

 
it might depend on location, but my cco said they get shipments usually the 3rd or 4th week of the month


----------



## plasticLVR (Jul 16, 2009)

Factory Outlet Malls by State and Province i think this is how i found mine


----------



## LillyK (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi,

Is anybody willing to send me mac items from the CCO?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The products are for myself and own use
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


Please contact me by sending me a PM


----------



## Jane0321 (Aug 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tinagrzela* 

 
_Are there any CCO's in Canada, specifically Ontario ???_

 
I was just checking this the other day, I am moving to south western ontario in a few weeks, and the closest CCO is in Birch Run, MI. But the good news is that it has 122 stores there, so you could definitly go and make a day of it and get all your shopping done!


----------



## iShadow (Aug 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blowyourmind* 

 
_it might depend on location, but my cco said they get shipments usually the 3rd or 4th week of the month 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Depends on the actual location of the store and NY.


----------



## New~MAC~Lover (Sep 11, 2009)

Please tell me somebody has been to the CCO in Leesburg or even the outlets in Williamsburg VA..I looked at the sites and I don't see MAC listed and I'm hoping that somebody who has been there can tell me for sure...All replies are appreciated...Thanks


----------



## liibyz (Jun 5, 2010)

I Love Cco's!


----------



## naturallyfab (Jul 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BloodMittens* 

 
_I just randomly found one of these stores in Chicago. I can't wait till I get money to go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

where!?!  I've usually hauled up to aurora!!!


----------



## keetuh (Dec 12, 2010)

I'm actually  close to Chicago and I was wondering where the CCOs were and what exactly am I looking for because I am confused here..


----------



## demarquis (Aug 2, 2011)

They ask for company ID?? You have to belong to a company to shop here?


----------



## MACcrazy (Aug 2, 2011)

Hi, I'm a little confused with the website and how to use it (just found this page) does anyone know if there is a CCO near columbus ohio?


----------



## alexandrapalaci (Aug 15, 2011)

I have a cco about 20 mins from where I live it isn't the best one I have been to but something is better than nothing


----------



## nightingails (Oct 27, 2011)

I am tempted to take a train to the Bicester Village CCO here in UK, is it really cheaper than the actual store? Pardon my ignorance never been to a single CCO i just know they carry discontinued items sometimes.


----------



## ashley206 (Oct 6, 2012)

purseaddict said:


> the closest one to ontario that i have found is in buffalo at the outlet mall. im going there on friday, so im hoping i can find some good deals


  	I have been there iunno how many times and never seen it ! Where in the mall is it


----------



## DMcG9 (Jul 12, 2013)

A new Cosmetics Company Store is opening at the new Halton Hills Premium Outlet Mall on August 1 in southern Ontario. The address is  13850 Steeles Ave. W. Halton Hills, ON L7G 0J1  Depending on where you're travelling from, take Hwy 401 to Trafalgar Rd. exit and turn right (north) and the first major intersection is Steeles. You can see the mall from the 401 but the entrance/exit appears to be off of Steeles. This mall is about 25min driving time (depending on traffic) from where I am located in north Toronto. Hope this is pleasant news for MAC and other E/L brand aficionados!   Here's a link to the other stores slated to open up in this location: http://www.torontolife.com/style/toronto-stores/2013/05/28/halton-hills-outlet-mall/


----------



## Taren Kamilah (Aug 6, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 



What is a CCO?

CCO stands for Cosmetics Company Outlet. 

What products do they carry?

CCO's sell  Estee Lauder owned companies cosmetics, usually for 30% off the retail price. This includes discontinued items as well as some current ones. They do not have sales and they also impose a limit of 3 of the same product. Some of the brands include:


MAC
Stila
Estee Lauder
Clinique
Bobbi Brown
Origins 


 Where can I find a CCO near me?

You can go to www.outletbound.com  to look for the closest outlet near you.  In the "locate-a-store"  field, put the name Cosmetics Company or Estee Lauder, and you will get a listing of all the CCO's. Some CCO's are inside outlet stores such as Saks off 5th, Neiman Marcus Last Call, and Nordstrom Rack/ Last Chance. Others are free standing CCO's.


  Thanks for the link!! )


----------



## MACAddict117 (Aug 19, 2013)

Great Info!!


----------



## Rene916 (Aug 19, 2013)

Closest one to me is In Vacaville in The Outlet Mall. The ladies are rude and it is a hit & miss on products.


----------



## trihogaster (Dec 8, 2013)

There is not CCO in Croatia


----------



## rida (Dec 13, 2013)

is their any cco the comestic compay outlet in canada


----------



## DMcG9 (Dec 13, 2013)

rida said:


> is their any cco the comestic compay outlet in canada


  One is opening at the Toronto Premium Outlets on Dec 20. It's just west of Mississauga off Hwy 401 at Trafalgar Rd. I believe it will be the first in Canada and hopefully will signal the opening of more locations across the country in the future.


----------



## kalexis08 (Dec 13, 2013)

There is a new one that just recently opened up at the Tanger Outlets at the National Harbor in MD/DC. it's nice!


----------



## spa1910 (Jan 12, 2014)

Does anyone know if there are any CCO's in NY, Long Island region? I've tried the link provided in one of the previous threads, but Cosmetics Company doesn't come up and Estée Lauder shows nothing close.......I'm on admission to find MAC's discontinued liner Rosemary & Thyme (among others). Thank you. One more thing.... Do they ship of ordered by phone?


----------



## Kykirsu (Jan 25, 2014)

spa1910 said:


> One more thing.... Do they ship of ordered by phone?


  There is one in Jersey Shore Premium Outlet, Tanger Outlets in Deer Park, NY and Riverhead, NY oh and Woodbury Outlet. If you know anyone in CT, there's one in New Haven Clinton Crossings. Sadly they don't ship to order nor hold items for you. :[


----------



## JulieDiva (May 10, 2014)

DMcG9 said:


> One is opening at the Toronto Premium Outlets on Dec 20. It's just west of Mississauga off Hwy 401 at Trafalgar Rd. I believe it will be the first in Canada and hopefully will signal the opening of more locations across the country in the future.


 
  I went to this outlet mall a few weeks ago...specifically for this store. It was NOT open...they didn't have the sign even???

  whaaa what happened??????


----------



## DMcG9 (May 10, 2014)

JulieDiva said:


> I went to this outlet mall a few weeks ago...specifically for this store. It was NOT open...they didn't have the sign even???
> 
> whaaa what happened??????


  It's been open since January. I just went a few weeks ago and it was open then too. It's next to the Ted Baker store. I'm not sure why it wasn't open when you went but it is also listed on the website for the mall. It's called "The Cosmetics Company Store" on the directory.

http://www.torontopremiumoutlets.ca/outlet/toronto/store-listing


----------



## JulieDiva (May 10, 2014)

what??? How did I not see it???

  I was with my friends, and we thought we walked the whole thing??
  Is it good?
  doers it have a bunch of MAC??


  I saw it was supposed to be beside Ted Baker, but we went there and it was closed, on a Friday afternoon, and I thought it has another poster on the window leading me to think they were changing over???

  This was in...hmm..March?


----------



## unraveling (Jun 2, 2014)

I love my cco in houston.  My husband likes the clinque bar soap for shaving & i buy my donna karan cashmier mist every time we go there.


----------



## ameliaalise (Jan 4, 2015)

I wish there was one in KY


----------



## madameb (Jan 9, 2015)

Is the toronto one open?


----------



## DMcG9 (Jan 13, 2015)

madameb said:


> Is the toronto one open?


Yep. I was there last week. The MAC stuff is spread throughout a couple of sections depending on the products you're looking for... skincare, make up, etc.


----------



## TwiggyPop (Apr 11, 2015)

I went to a CCS Monday and scored some good finds, but I wanted to find a Lancôme outlet too. My regular outlet mall is only a half hour from me, but I found another one with Lancôme and Estée Lauder about an hour away.  Anyone else in the Pittsburgh area want to go shopping Monday? Haha


----------



## Dawn (May 7, 2015)

Make sure and post your CCO finds here---->>>> http://www.specktra.net/f/247/recent-cco-cosmetic-company-outlet-sightings


----------

